# How to remove interior sliding (pocket) door



## Horst (Dec 7, 2007)

How do I remove an interior sliding (pocket) door? I wish to install a flat panel TV on that wall and need access to the back of the wall (inside the pocket) for mounting bolts installation


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

The wall where the door slides into is not very strong... I'd be cautious of mounting a Monitor on it...

But if you think is strong enough, I just learned to take the pocket door out myself. Take the moulding that's on the inside of the door jam out on both sides. And if there's a sliding anchor on the floor, remove that as well, then you should be able to rock the door off the rail...


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

do not mount the tv there. the studs very very weak and will sag into the door over time with the tvs weight. Only if its small, under 24" would I even consider it. Also how are you installing it that would riquire getting to the back of the studs? There is no space behind the studs for nut on through blots they will rub the door.


----------



## leezarrd (Aug 12, 2007)

It is true that the pocket door takes up the space where studs would go to support that weight and bolts would likely hit the door.
Just brainstorming here.... Seems like to hold that much weight you would have to build an exterior frame from the studs on either side of the pocket door frame, which could be rather unsightly, unless your TV is large enough to cover the frame... or you could frame it out from ceiling to floor... essentially a 2x4 wall attached to the outside of the pocket door wall. 
Is that the only place you can hang the TV?


----------



## leezarrd (Aug 12, 2007)

Do you intend to put the door back in after you take it out?


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

I agree, some more info would help!


----------



## kiwi54 (Dec 10, 2007)

Forget the pocket door, many have a 1x2 frame only, to allow for the door.
Make your TV area a feature type area, build a solid floor to ceiling 2x4 frame about 4" longer on each side than your TV. Screw the new frame to the ceiling joists and the floor. If there is no ceiling joist, you should have at least a top plate in that wall, screw to that.
Double stud the center where you wall mount will be, that way all mount screws should go into a solid surface. Wrap drywall around the new frame and mud. Hang the TV in the upper half of the new wall, 6" or 8" under that run a small 1" to 2" trim that looks like a chair rail. Wrap that along the face and the sides of the frame. You could then use other types of trim to create a heritage panel effect under the TV. Paint and you have an area that looks like it was designed to house the TV.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Another thought.

You could use 3/4 plywood backing extended alll the way up and secured several times to the top plate(s) to take the load, then use a lot of short fat screws to anchor your mount. You could decorativly treat it or even drywall/paint it. If it was the right size/proportion it would look like a frame around the TV.


----------

